# Trooper David J. DeLaittre



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Trooper David J. DeLaittre

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Montana Highway Patrol
Montana*
End of Watch: Wednesday, December 1, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 23
*Tour of Duty:* 2 years, 1 month
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, December 1, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* At large
Trooper David DeLaittre was shot and killed while conducting a traffic stop on Montana Higway 2 near the Three Forks Airport in Gallatin County.

The suspect fled the scene after shooting the trooper and remains at large.

Trooper DeLaittre had served with the Montana Highway Patrol for two years. He is survived by his parents.

Agency Contact Information
Montana Highway Patrol
2550 Prospect Avenue
P.O. Box 201419
Helena, MT 59620

Phone: (406) 444-3780

_*Please contact the Montana Highway Patrol for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Trooper DeLaittre. I pray that his killer is captured/killed shortly.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Terrible.
Rest easy, Trooper.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Trooper


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Trooper.


----------

